# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  pimp gets owned...

## fast_eddie

figured you guys might like this
http://www.m90.org/view_image.php?image_id=3269

----------


## yung-priest

that was the wackest hit i seen lately, it didnt even look legit or powerful, just looked like a backhand...........guy was probably drunk not 2mention probably like 50yrs old

----------


## BigMike J

Nice vid.. dude got owned.

----------


## Jakspro

HAHAHA B***h slap

----------


## fast_eddie

that was a full force hit to the head, wasnt a slap was a forearm/hidden knuckle hit directly to the jawline...woulda ko'd me prolly as well lol

----------


## bigpimpnyc

bwaaahha-ha-ha!! F-ing priceless! Pimp gets biach slapped!

----------


## 100m champ

haha thats funny.. that video looks so fake tho

----------


## YVR

Faked with the right..reached in nicely with the left..  :1laugh:

----------


## Billy_Bathgate

thats called a bradicardial thump fyi...pretty standard police tactic

----------


## CoRnErBaCk_BlItZ

...and he ripped his shirt... gutted!

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

its a chop to the carotid artery

----------


## stocky121

seen it before but funny as hell  :LOL:

----------


## nsa

> that was the wackest hit i seen lately, it didnt even look legit or powerful, just looked like a backhand...........guy was probably drunk not 2mention probably like 50yrs old


May look wack to you, but it would have knocked you out(as well as me). Look at how the pimp gets up and is walking like he just got done with a a round with a heavyweight boxer.

----------


## Jantzen4k

:Owned:

----------

